# Predictions for vaping in 2017



## Silver (13/1/17)

*What are your predictions for vaping in 2017?*

I think 2017 is going to be a big year for vaping, with so much going on.
I predict lots of fun ahead! 

Lets hear what everyone thinks...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Igno (13/1/17)

Mechs and RDA/RDTA's are becoming more common

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/1/17)

I predict that @Kalashnikov will buy and sell countless mods this year.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Vape_N8th (13/1/17)

4 battery mods , 4 battery mods everywhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (13/1/17)

I don't see the explosion in new products that followed the FDA Deeming Regulations being published last year slowing down at all. More likely 2016's endless influx of the latest/greatest will pale in comparison to 2017, at least until the final line in the sand is confirmed.

With enough quality gear and DIY supplies already on hand to outfit a large army of vapers for years, I don't see being much of a player this year, if even a minor one at all. My check book is already starting to get dusty and encased in cobwebs when it comes to vaping related buys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/1/17)

Yiannaki said:


> I predict that @Kalashnikov will buy and sell countless mods this year.


Minikin sold. Snow WOlf Plus incoming

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/1/17)

SMOK to realease the TFV20... Featuring a 20 Coil Coil-Head. Wattage between 450-600W

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## blujeenz (13/1/17)

Fake Stab Wood for zinc alloy mods, most likely wraps or veneers, as the Chinese factories try to capitalize on the HE consumer craze.


----------



## Floki (13/1/17)

Not predicting anything in this industry. 
I were out of the seen for a year and I still can't believe the changes that happened during that time. Amazing!


----------



## Silver (13/1/17)

Gain in popularity of mechs?

Rise in popularity of the high end gear?

Will the wattage race plateau? (doesn't seem like it)

Further gains in premixed blends?

Further reductions in nic strength? (well, you cant really go lower than zero mg, lol)

More mass market appeal in exotic coils? (claptons, fused claptons, aliens etc)

Will 2017 be the year we see more good quality Mouth to lung options become available?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar (13/1/17)

definitely a 500w+ mod.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/1/17)

shabbar said:


> definitely a 500w+ mod.




A mod that can power your microwave when out camping you mean to say...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (13/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> A mod that can power your microwave when out camping you mean to say...



nope , a mod that you connect your braai grid to. put your meat on and pulse

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Petrus (13/1/17)

I am waiting for an exclusive @Rob Fisher sale

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/1/17)

I recon there are gonna some very weird crazy cool looking gear coming in 2017. Like a smart watch kinda vibe, your mod will ring or vibrate when you get calls or messages and display your messages on your screen 

Seeing that your mod is mostly in your hand during the day, this would kinda make sense


----------



## Va-poor (13/1/17)

I think the nicotine salt liquids will will be more widely adopted. Both for converting smokers and as stealth devices 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape (13/1/17)

Love the thread thanks!!

*My Predictions:*

Hybrid Tube Mech Craze will die out late May
Single Coil will gain more popularity, even in RDA's with seriously exotic wire / builds
Australia will outright ban Nicotine trade / import (It will become a regulated chemical)
Regulated 18650 High Wattage mods will plateau at four 18650's
FDA will make no progress, and the project will be booted. 
DIY will start SERIOUSLY trending close to mid year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (13/1/17)

Global shortage of high end gear as @Rob Fisher continues his quest for world wide domination.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## gdigitel (13/1/17)

Predictions:
- Mods being able to be customized from phone apps(cant wait for that). Kind of like e-scribe but on your phone and with you all the time. Also I predict that it wont only be Evolv but rather most of the chipsets out there. 
- Probably quite a few more colour touch screen displays will start making an appearance.
- Vendors will start to bring in more HE products to feed the growing HE market.
- More and more people will start vaping as its becoming more and more visible and acceptable in society
- More vendors will pop up with brick and mortar shops and online presence.
- As it becomes more visible bigger brands might try to get in on the action and more retail stores may start to stock products
- With increased visibility our government might start to try and cash in on the industry with SIN tax(probably not this year though)
- More and more people will start DIY
- If I keep on seeing those beautiful HE mods and start acting on the FOMO, Ill end up sleeping on the pavement

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> - Mods being able to be customized from phone apps(cant wait for that). Kind of like e-scribe but on your phone and with you all the time. Also I predict that it wont only be Evolv but rather most of the chipsets out there.



It's here already... the YiHi Q Mini with Bluetooth to the iPhone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel (13/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's here already... the YiHi Q Mini with Bluetooth to the iPhone!


FOMO here. I'll go find a spot on the pavement now.
All mods will do it soon.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (13/1/17)

Mech Mech Mech

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/17)

I think this will be the year of the mech.
Tube mechs, box mechs and squonking mechs.

As most people start to search for reliability in their gear and see Mechs are the way to go , the mech trade is gonna boom.


----------



## Silver (13/1/17)

I am going to make a big prediction here...

I predict that on the *26th of August 2017* there is going to be heavy clouds over the Pretoria area!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/17)

Silver said:


> I am going to make a big prediction here...
> 
> I predict that on the *26th of August 2017* there is going to be heavy clouds over the Pretoria area!



I predict @Silver on the same day if things carry on as they have been. Vapecon hall wont be large enough for uncle @Rob Fisher to showcase all his mods.

And i also predict in order for uncle Rob to come down to Jhb and bring all his gear he will have to trade the Benz in for this...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (13/1/17)

You make a very good point @Clouds4Days 

Lol

We may have to make a plan for Rob's display cabinet/s on the day
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/17)

Silver said:


> You make a very good point @Clouds4Days
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...



And dont forget to arrange the security, may need about 10 standing by the cabinets 

These guys should do the trick

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RichJB (13/1/17)

My ten completely wild predictions for the year:

1. Medical research will reveal some problems with high temperature vaping. Sales of 300W+ mods will slow as concerned vapers revert to cooler vapes and single-cell 80W mods.
2. Both commercial juice manufacturing and DIY will be hit hard by the revelation that flavourings are causing health problems. The larger flavour houses will announce plans to release entirely new lines, similar to the DX or V2 lines but now with different chemicals omitted.
3. The FDA regulations will be relaxed somewhat, although the pharma and tobacco sectors will continue to increase their market share in the US and global markets. Open system vaping gear will become less common, with manufacturers pushing to sell closed systems in which the mod and tank come as one inextricable unit. There will be a move towards disposable cartridges which contain coil, wick and juice, and which simply slot out and get discarded when they're used up.
4. Wicking will undergo something of a revolution, with at least one new high-tech wick being released which is more efficient/less fussy/lasts longer than cotton.
5. By year end, almost every mod released will talk to your smart phone and be adjustable via your phone.
6. At least two corporate giants (Sony, Apple, Samsung, Virgin, etc) will announce plans to start manufacturing and marketing vaping gear.
7. ISO will release its first international vaping standards, which will be compulsory specifications in both the EU and NA, but not yet compulsory in SA.
8. Regulators in several countries will look to restricting the possession of nicotine at home. A thriving black market in DIY nicotine will start.
9. I will be vaping 0mg nic by the end of the year. It's the only substance in my vaping that can be regulated out of reach.
10. Wayne won't be running DIYorDIE anymore. It may still exist but he will have moved on and be doing something else, possibly in the corporate market. He is turning down a lot of money to give away free recipes and free advice. Passion and youthful idealism only last so long. I also think he is too ambitious and impatient to stick with just mixing. He is already moving his site towards tech, art and other areas. He will only sit and formulate recipes for so long before he tires of it and seeks new challenges.

At the end of the year, you can all laugh at how wrong I was. I totally suck at predictions.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (13/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> And dont forget to arrange the security, may need about 10 standing by the cabinets
> 
> These guys should do the trick
> View attachment 81574



Ok no problem
We will let the security officer know we need an extra 10

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/17)

RichJB said:


> My ten completely wild predictions for the year:
> 
> 1. Medical research will reveal some problems with high temperature vaping. Sales of 300W+ mods will slow as concerned vapers revert to cooler vapes and single-cell 80W mods.
> 2. Both commercial juice manufacturing and DIY will be hit hard by the revelation that flavourings are causing health problems. The larger flavour houses will announce plans to release entirely new lines, similar to the DX or V2 lines but now with different chemicals omitted.
> ...



What a fabulous read @RichJB 
Loved that. Thanks.
We will no doubt come back towards the end of 2017 and look at this thread and either smile, laugh or cry!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (14/1/17)

Donny won the US election so I predict that vaping in the US will go the way big tobacco wants.

I agree that the mods will be talking to smartphones.

DIY premixes will start making it easier (premixed recipies, premixed VG/PG/nic).

Pressure sensitive dripping tanks (vaping will reduce the pressure in the RDA and a small amount of juice will be sucked into the tank to wet the wicks again through the bladder) will be the new RDTAs.

Battery Manufacturers will catch on and release safer batteries.

Good quality vape juices will be available from Pick n Pay or other popular grocery store. Maybe even an in-house brand for their in-house 

Regulated devices will get a "semi mech" function. Like the Noisy Cricket ii-25.

Reciewers will release more hardware. Maybe even Todd.

Clones will get better and better.

The first android smartphone mod... Which will be terrible.

Tungston wire will hit mainstream

More vaping in movies

More LiPo mods.

More retailers and the opening of @Sir Vape JHB (call me).

Long shot: medicinal vaping

I'm never right, so ignore this list.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## xRuan (14/1/17)

What's next? 
Will the FDA screw us all? 
Will Smok be bringing out the TFV20? 
Will there be a Minikin V2.5? 

Find out on the next episode of Dragon Ball Z!!


----------



## Stosta (14/1/17)

A personal prediction here but vaping related...

I predict that I will spend a ton of money on new gear, and new juices. And at the end of it I will still be vaping XXX on my Subox Mini kit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kev mac (14/1/17)

Silver said:


> *What are your predictions for vaping in 2017?*
> 
> I think 2017 is going to be a big year for vaping, with so much going on.
> I predict lots of fun ahead!
> ...


Let's see...Smok will come out with a new RTA and Admonis (I P V 4 you) will introduce a new mod.Also ecigssa will continue to lead the way as the apex ecig forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (15/11/17)

I think before everybody goes on leave - we need to start looking into our predictions. Some good stuff in here...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (15/11/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I think before everybody goes on leave - we need to start looking into our predictions. Some good stuff in here...


@Clouds4Days was the only one to call the increase in squonkers!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The_Ice (15/11/17)

@Silver calling the late year mtl-boom:


Silver said:


> Will 2017 be the year we see more good quality Mouth to lung options become available?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/11/17)

Stosta said:


> @Clouds4Days was the only one to call the increase in squonkers!!!



I need to play the lotto this week

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

Thanks guys 

Would be great to have a similar thread for 2018.

@Chukin'Vape - since you were the spotter of this above, why don't you start one for us...
Perhaps call it "Predictions for vaping in 2018"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (15/11/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Would be great to have a similar thread for 2018.
> 
> ...


Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

